# what can i use instead of glass tank?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i wanna set up a breeding/QT tank but im only 15 with no $$$ so what i could use in place of a tank? i want something thats like 5 gallons. also what would be a good DIY filter? 

thanks JOMA


----------



## SeverumGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

No substitutes


----------



## jclee (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually, a lot of amphibian hobbyists use large rubbermaid type tubs for aquatic enclosures. They're not nearly as pretty as a glass aquarium, but you can get a lot more gallons for your buck, and if you're just looking to set something up to have on stand by to quarantine fish, why not use a large plastic tub that you've paid next to nothing for?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Craigslist often has free tanks or really cheap ones, since your only 15 i would suggest that you get an adult to go with you and not meet a stranger by yourself.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have used plastic containers for growouts all the time.


----------



## Joey305 (Aug 15, 2010)

Id use a five gallon bucket. Ive never kept aquarium fish in one for long but Ive managed to keep a few dozen shrimp from the bait shop for a weekend.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i would diy everything if i got a tub for fun and for the experience to be working with my hands


----------

